# Lisi



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am a bit concerned about our little Lisi---the nights are seeming hard for her. I started her on Sentinel in July & there were no apparent reactions---I gave her lots of food & she never vomited or showed any distress. I am wondering if it is some sort of allergy as her face is tearing a lot & she is swallowing continually, smacking & scratching hard in the bed at night a good amount. She can't seem to settle. I can't see any obvious issues. I did take a photo of the inside of one of her ears when she got her bath as there was a small black spot there (you may remember she had a serious bout of vasculitis a couple of yrs. ago.) There was also a black spot on the end of her tail but I think that spot may be pigment---not sure. Since I was out of the country when she developed the vasculitis I don't know how it started.
She is eating fine--my little piggy princess---so I will just observe for now, but kindly remember her when you pray.
Thanks SM friends !:wub::wub:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sandi, will certainly keep Lisi in my prayers. Maybe it's just an allergic reaction to something in the environment and her body just needs to adjust. Hope it's something minor.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Keeping sweet Lisi in our prayers and hoping she's just dealing with a seasonal allergy of sorts. Big hugs.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Prayers for Lisi!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I will pray for her. Hugs


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

They did stain our new deck last Friday & that is a potential allergy. I smelled it from the inside but it dissipated rather quickly. I am trying to find what kind of things are airborne here at the moment. Lots of leaves & small black things are falling from our trees---we have lots of trees---that could also be ? to think about.
Thank you for prayers---I need wisdom.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

High
ragweed pollen levels
Grass Pollen: Moderate
Ragweed Pollen: High
Tree Pollen: High

This is what I found for today. What do I give her for this? Benadryl for toddlers? I don't have any here so need to run to get some. I do have adult zertec? (I only know the European version so not sure how it is spelled)---can I give her 1/2 of a tablet of that?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Poor baby girl :wub: Sandi you are so in tune to her and to Kitzel, I have been praying for all of you now I have something more specific.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Sandi the only help I can be, if any, is when we gave Aviannah her shots the vet did have me buy Benadryl for toddlers in case she had an allergic reaction. She told me it is best to always keep it on hand in case she ever had any type of allergic reaction in the future. Continued prayers for her and you!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have some strong prednisone for severe allergic reactions (I should find it, not sure where it is since we moved to the US) but I don't want to haul out the big guns if a little pistol will do the trick (Lisi is a little pistol too!):HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
Vets often recommend Benadryl before shots but I have never used it as I don't like taking chances w/Lisi have a rebound reaction. To each his own.:wub:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

So sorry to hear that little Lisi isn't quite up to par and do hope that you find a solution that will benefit her. However, I would not give her Zyrtex but rather a 1/2 of a Benedryl. Might make her a bit sleepy though so do not be alarmed if she does sleep for a bit after giving her that. I take a 1/2 Benedryl before I go to bed at times, and that does put me to sleep!!! Whatever it is that you decide to give her Sandi, I am sure that you will use your wisdom.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

The vet I had at the time did not recommend it before hand, just to have it on hand in case she needed it. Which is good because I am not big into "medicating" so to speak. Thankfully so far Aviannah has had no real issues. I sure hope you figure out what is going with your Lisi soon!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Diphenhydramine (benadryl) is generally safe for dogs. Normal dosage for a dog Lisi size would be about 5 mg - 1/4 of an adult tablet. Do not use the child, it has flavors in it that might not be good for her.

Honestly, I would not be surprised if she were a bit stressed. As calm as you may try to keep, she must have picked up the stress of the hurricane. That combined with higher pollen levels may be causing issues. Also I would not dismiss the fact that it is getting darker earlier but we tend to go to bed at the same time.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

We have used Benadryl for Zach. I hope she is doing better.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Benedryl didn't work for Sweetness' seasonal allergies so she gets 1/4 of a 4 mg. Chlorphenaramine (Chloe-trimeton) tablet at night. The vet said she could have that dose twice daily if needed.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

These are good suggestions Walter & Maggie -- we had humidity of 91% today w/high ragweed count---plus, yes, the stress could also be an issue as we have had workers non-stop since early June. Hey, maybe I will take one of those tablets! or just a nice glass of wine. I did get my fridge filter finally out & a new one reinstalled today. I will show Dwight how to do that when he comes back from his trip.:HistericalSmiley:
There is so much new to us after 43 yrs. abroad---we never had a fridge w/ice maker & water in the door---not all those years, or all the countries we lived in. It is something I so enjoy here in TX!
I will keep a record of Lisi & get some benadryl tomorrow if I can't find some here in Dwight's stuff. Thank you all.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I have no idea about allergies Sandi but I hope it is an easy fix and not too uncomfortable for her.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I give both of mine 1/2 Zyrtec per day but remember that mine are 7 and 8 pounds so maybe check with a vet. Hugs


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

jane and addison said:


> I give both of mine 1/2 Zyrtec per day but remember that mine are 7 and 8 pounds so maybe check with a vet. Hugs


what symptoms do they show, Addison?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just read upon Zyrtec & I don't think I will give it to Lisi as there is still a ? of whether or not she may have some sort of early onset kidney issue. Also for anyone thinking of using this --Zyrtec-D is NEVER to be used on dogs JFYI. I had read at one point that dogs can take normal Zyrtec so I thought I may be able to use it on her since I have it in-house. I will try to get out tomorrow to pick up some Benadryl & try that out, if it doesn't help I will have to see the vet---don't want to go there!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Allergies. Zyrtec will not make them sleepy Bendryl will.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I wouldn't give allergy meds just because she is restless. You have so much going on and everything is so new to her. She is probably just trying to adjust. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Just checking in to see how Lisi is doing?!?!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She is still snorting quite a bit (which makes me think it is allergy related & not just settling in).  She also had very teary eyes (as does Kitzel) w/goop in the mornings. 

Addison, is Zyrtec the same always or are there different kinds of Zyrtec.

BTW: the black spot in her ear which I took a photo of is not there anymore---that part is scary to me, but glad it is gone! It was NOT something on the ear flap but under the skin.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Sandi, if this helps any, I want to share with you that during the Springtime, Chrissy has horrible allergies and a lot of "goop" in the corner of her eyes which is white. My Vet suggested that I use Zatidor which helps with the redness in her eyes as well as the "goop" Just a suggestion and perhaps you might want to consider it?? I give her one drop in each eye once a day.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Sandi, if this helps any, I want to share with you that during the Springtime, Chrissy has horrible allergies and a lot of "goop" in the corner of her eyes which is white. My Vet suggested that I use Zatidor which helps with the redness in her eyes as well as the "goop" Just a suggestion and perhaps you might want to consider it?? I give her one drop in each eye once a day.


Thank you!
I don't know what Zatidor is or where to purchase?


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Sorry to hear she is still having an issue Sandi. Sending more prayers for you all!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Poor little Lisi. I feel so bad for her. It seems to be one thing after another. Prayers that you figure this out soon.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandi I hope this clears up on Lisi. Your such a good mommy :wub:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Zatidor or Alloway (made by the same Company) are eye drops that are actually for humans and we have had success with both of them. And you can purchase that product in Walmart (cheapest price) or most pharmacies where they offer eye products. Chrissy has a really bad time especially in the the Spring with a lot of redness and she is doing ok now that it is Fall.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you. I am off tonight as soon as the roofers leave to see if I can find it. My SM family rocks.:wub::wub:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Poor Lisi - I am sorry she is uncomfortable.

Sandi, we have had good luck with Animal Essentials Seasonal Allergy drops. It is an herbal remedy. I have been using it for Max for wheezing and runny nose, and for Daisy for itching. Our vet recommended it as an alternative to Benadryl.
You could ask your vet about it.
https://www.amazon.com/Animals-Apaw...1766&sr=8-2-catcorr&keywords=Seasonal+allergy

https://www.chewy.com/animal-essentials-seasonal-allergy/dp/125428

The licking and lip smacking can also be nausea. Maybe try a little snack before bed to see if that might help?
I hope she is doing better soon!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sandi, please forgive me for just posting now. However, you have already been receiving a lot of great feedback and suggestions. I hope as I am writing this, at midnight on Thursday, that Lisi is doing better.

Ragweed is known to be one of the worst for allergies ... so, that could be bothering Lisi. Snowball has an on going prescription for Hydroxyzine. It is a antihistamine that is used for allergies and I think anxiety. Snowball continues to do very well on it. 

You do have so much happening in your new home with workers there, etc. ... maybe it's dust related? Or, fume related?

The lip smacking is often due to nausea. Teary eyes and **** can be allergy related ... but, also stress related. When Snowball is overly stressed (like waiting in a vet's office) his eyes will tear just like he is really crying ... and, then after I clean the **** off the corners of his eyes. 

I would be concerned if Lisi was rubbing her head directly on the floor or bed a lot. That can sometimes be a sign that something neurological is going on. But, if her ears are itching, then, of course, it could be allergy related.

You mentioned prednisone. That is something I would never consider using unless it was directly being monitored by a vet. 

You have made a major move after all these years ... so, that probably is a big adjustment for Lisi and Kitzi, too. And, as for the day light hours becoming shorter ... even I seem to be having a hard time with that. 

I will be checking in to see how Lisi (and, Kitzi) are doing. It's just hard for me to post sometimes in a more timely manner. But, please know that I do care and love you and the fluff babies.


----------



## Luna&Me (Jul 23, 2016)

I just wanted to offer you (((HUGS)))!

It can be hard to know our babies are suffering. You seem very dedicated to making her feel better.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marie, I do have the prednisone from the vet---it is for emergencies only---like fire ant bites or bee or yellow jackets---things like that. I would never give it unless it was critical. 
Most, if not all, of the work has been going on outside not inside (we did the inside part last fall before moving here)---but the fumes from the stain on the deck were smelled inside, but only initially. Lisi has always been allergic. Kitzi is allergic to a few things but not like Lisi. 
I was mostly concerned that she might be showing symptoms from the Sentinel---which is also new & it is a tablet so I can not remove it easily from her body. She has only had 2--I give it only every 6 wks. instead of 4. Dr. Dodds said that if I give her one it should be Sentinel---so that is what I am using. (She was an immense help when Lisi got vasculitis a couple of yrs. ago). The black spot that she had in her right ear is gone. That is a huge relief. I think the spot on the end of her tail is pigment, not bleeding under the skin. 
I so much appreciate all of the input & the prayers. Yesterday was a stressful day for me & I know they both felt it. I will be so glad when the roofers leave. They did not leave until after dark last night so I did not get to the drug store---I can't drive at night due to my vision issue at this time.
Marie, you are always so sweet---thank you for writing. Please know that I don't expect you to as I know you have health issues. I do appreciate so much your loving concern.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I did just check grass, tree, & ragweed pollen for the next few days & grass & tree will be moderate but ragweed high. We are also having high humidity 91% yesterday & 90 today! I do think that affects us as well. I just wanted to mention this in the event someone later reads this seeking advice on an issue. I always try to take environmental issues into consideration. When 2 different issues (or more) are involved diagnosis is complicated. In our case it is high ragweed & the sentinel that give potential cause for a reaction (plus the deck fumes)---making 3 of which I am aware.
This isn't even adding in the cultural stress!:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Is Lisi doing any better or about the same? Keeping her in my thoughts and prayers. My allergies are going insane right now.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Praying for Lisi


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Marie, I do have the prednisone from the vet---it is for emergencies only---like fire ant bites or bee or yellow jackets---things like that. I would never give it unless it was critical.
> Most, if not all, of the work has been going on outside not inside (we did the inside part last fall before moving here)---but the fumes from the stain on the deck were smelled inside, but only initially. Lisi has always been allergic. Kitzi is allergic to a few things but not like Lisi.
> I was mostly concerned that she might be showing symptoms from the Sentinel---which is also new & it is a tablet so I can not remove it easily from her body. She has only had 2--I give it only every 6 wks. instead of 4. Dr. Dodds said that if I give her one it should be Sentinel---so that is what I am using. (She was an immense help when Lisi got vasculitis a couple of yrs. ago). The black spot that she had in her right ear is gone. That is a huge relief. I think the spot on the end of her tail is pigment, not bleeding under the skin.
> I so much appreciate all of the input & the prayers. Yesterday was a stressful day for me & I know they both felt it. I will be so glad when the roofers leave. They did not leave until after dark last night so I did not get to the drug store---I can't drive at night due to my vision issue at this time.
> Marie, you are always so sweet---thank you for writing. Please know that I don't expect you to as I know you have health issues. I do appreciate so much your loving concern.


Sandi, I totally understand your worries about which meds are safe for Lisi. As for the Sentinal ... that's what Snowball takes. And, he has been on it for a long time. I am glad you received Dr. Dodds feedback on that.

About health issues, nothing is that bad for heaven's sake. I am fine. I just have a lot to do offline right now. A lot of it envolves paper work and or business phone calls, which can be time consuming ... and, which can be a pain. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

We use interceptor plus. Luck has done well on it.


----------



## Dream Brandy (Aug 20, 2017)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Sandi, if this helps any, I want to share with you that during the Springtime, Chrissy has horrible allergies and a lot of "goop" in the corner of her eyes which is white. My Vet suggested that I use Zatidor which helps with the redness in her eyes as well as the "goop" Just a suggestion and perhaps you might want to consider it?? I give her one drop in each eye once a day.


 thanks for this suggestion I know it was for Sandi but Echo has been having bad eye tearing lately so I just picked some eye drops up today.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I got some today also at Walmart. I haven't given them to her yet.


----------



## Dream Brandy (Aug 20, 2017)

edelweiss said:


> I got some today also at Walmart. I haven't given them to her yet.


 I gave Echo his as soon as I got home and he hasn't teared since so seems to be working he usually tears non-stop. Hopefully it continues working and I can cut down his face washing to once a day I know he'll appreciate less face washing.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Glad both of your babies seem to be on the mend. :two thumbs up: It's so distressing when they are sick!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you all!
I think we are now on the mend!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Dream Brandy said:


> I gave Echo his as soon as I got home and he hasn't teared since so seems to be working he usually tears non-stop. Hopefully it continues working and I can cut down his face washing to once a day I know he'll appreciate less face washing.



Re Echo - puppies will have excessive tearing until they are fully finished teething, so until all permanent teeth are in, I wouldn't mess with eye rinses or anything else except a good healthy diet.

Sandi - sorry to hijack the thread. I hope that Lisi feels better today. I saw your other thread re mushrooms and squirrels and both of those could be causing the problems for both of your fur-kids.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Glad to hear that both Kitizi and Lisi are on the mend. Unfortunately, our Chrissy has started with her allergies again and out with the Zatidor again!! Her right eye is especially "goopy" again.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I tried the eye drops myself today & gave to K & L---they did not help me (so it must not be allergies) not sure about K & L yet. I got the Aloway as it was slightly less expensive.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I tried at the same time to purchase benadryl but could not find a tablet that did not have dye (red). The dye-free were all gel or capsule---not tablet????


----------

